# Lighting question



## nyfan78 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi all! I have a chance to buy a used double light or a used si gle light. Both strip lights for my 55 gallon tank. One is a reg single flouresant for 30.00 and the other is a perfecto sho double strip light for 80.00. Not sure what is best for myself. Only going to keep tropical fish. 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*IMHO, the double sho would be your best investment for that tank, and future expansion into maybe some live plants. or even low tech, saltwater at some point. the price on the double fixture is not bad, but it will most likely need bulb replacement at some point as they weaken with age. But in the long term its your best pick of the two.*


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 29, 2009)

How much are the bulbs on average?


----------

